
Podcasting patented VoloMedia claims major tech patent - habs
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/07/podcasting-patented-after-2003-application-approved-by-uspto.ars
======
_pi
What exactly is podcasting? Ever since I heard that term it just sounded like
a trendy way to say shit you download automatically through RSS/Atom or call
home mechanisms.

Since updates are a form of media, doesn't Windows Update fall under this term
and therefore under this patent? It provides episodic content, ie patches,
some that depend on others.

